# Breaking in Brushes 27trun



## Demon2 (Oct 11, 2004)

I am new to R/C Racing, My question is this when breaking in a set of new brushes what volts do you use.And for how long.Also checking amps of a stock motor what volts do you use to find out how many its pulling. Thanks Guys,


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Demon2 said:


> I am new to R/C Racing, My question is this when breaking in a set of new brushes what volts do you use.And for how long.Also checking amps of a stock motor what volts do you use to find out how many its pulling. Thanks Guys,


For Oval racing --
I use 2 volts, no fan.
A good Monster or Epic stock motor will pull about 9.0-10.5 amps (on a T30/35/GFX) given you got a good set or I should say a good batch of brushes.
I have had motors pull over that but the motor usually gets hot and falls off during the run.

I use Finishline Hot Sauce to break my motors in. Put a couple drops on the com and down the hoods every 60 seconds or so. Spray out a few times.

Break in for 300 seconds.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

For non-oval racing:

2 volts, fan, 300 seconds
I use a fan at 2 volts b/c it doesn't stress the motor like it would at 3 amps.

MY Monster and Epic motors draw 3-5 amps. 
I use Purple Bullet comm drops. 2 Drops on the comm. No drops down the brush hood, b/c this can build up grit in the brush hoods if you race on a dirty or dusty surface.

All of this is when using serrated, race type brushes.

Go to 500 seconds if you use non-serrated brushes.


----------



## Demon2 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks you guys for the info


----------

